# Lake Erie success



## markmi (4 mo ago)




----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sweet report!!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

what report just some fish pics...for a newbie got to do better than that.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Cut him some slack, he had Bon Jovi on board! (pic #2)


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

loomis82 said:


> Sweet report!!


Geneva Marina


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

"Success"? Agreed 100%


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

He was on a charter, maybe not supposed to give the locations but yes the depth of water and baits, speed would be a report. 

Rickerd


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL<,, Welcome Newbie!


What rickerd said,,,,,,
& I for one, really enjoyed the pics!

Now that you've been out on that successful charter, & you now know how & where,,,,
I'm sure you'll soon be sharing info with all of us,,,, helping us, with YOUR boat reports.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont think he was on a charter. That is not a D&B boat in the pics. I think he used the D&B board for his pics I think.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Spend all thar $$ on gas and chasing fish but can't afford good ice?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Spend all thar $$ on gas and chasing fish but can't afford good ice?


Nothing wrong with making your own! That’s what we do! Block ice lasts longer than the bags. He has more under the fish. You want him to take a pic with all the ice on top?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Give the guy a break.


----------



## pap010866 (4 mo ago)

markmi said:


> View attachment 494769
> View attachment 494770
> View attachment 494771
> View attachment 494774


Man that's a load of nice size eyes. Congrats guys!!! Hats off to the captain and the charter service🤙🤙!!!


----------



## pap010866 (4 mo ago)

Where are you going out of this time of the year??


----------



## markmi (4 mo ago)

Steimy said:


> I dont think he was on a charter. That is not a D&B boat in the pics. I think he used the D&B board for his pics I think.


That’s correct we were on a Ranger Reatta Walleye edition( scared the heck out of me at 18.5 feet on Erie, but a deep hull and handles 3-5s well) and used the board, great thing is we have had this limit of more larger walleyes than those pictures over the last ten weeks every trip out. It’s been rewarding. I am a newbie to the post but not to Erie, been doing this for 50 years and love all of the sharing going on here, it’s helpful


----------



## markmi (4 mo ago)

pap010866 said:


> Where are you going out of this time of the year??


The bite report slowed last 2 weeks out of Geneva(we missed last 10 days, believe west to Cleveland/Lorain/
It’s time with fall being here, some charters are taking reservations out of Cleveland or west for October


----------

